# ZsaZsa's teeth



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey guys, are any of your babies teeth crooked on the bottom? Since ZsaZsa has been getting her adult teeth I notice them crowding in the bottom. Maybe she needs braces







And I would love to post more photos of her but there must be limit on how many you can post


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi

Peanut's bottom teeth are also crooked. In his case it's because his puppy teeth didn't fall out before the adult teeth grew in. I'm not completely sure what is going to happen, but he has an appointment next month to get the remaining puppy teeth pulled and a teeth cleaning. His teeth are so close together, there is all kinds of gunk I can't get out when I brush his teeth. My vet said February is vet. dental month and there is a discount on all dental procedures.

littlepeanut


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh my! Your little ZsaZsa is so adorable. Did she come from a Florida breeder?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I think what you are seeing is that the baby teeth have not fallen out but the adult teeth have already come in. There are lots of posts about this on here and even some photos!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Maybe thats what Im seeing, but I thought all of her baby teeth fell out. I saved all the ones I found







. There isnt any gunk or anything wrong with her teeth, they are just crooked. Doesnt seem to bother her eating habits any. Yes she is from a Florida breeder, we live up here in the Panhandle


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Are you talking about the tiny little incisors? They should have 6 on top and bottom. Many don't have full dentition (all 6) which is not a big deal. Some that do are too crowded and will be crooked. It is not a big deal at all.


----------



## alwaysbj (Mar 9, 2005)

my elmo has a few crooked teeth down the bottom,i don't think it is a problem,make sure your dog has bones,hard dry food,dog chews and dentabones as they will naturally clean your dogs teeth.


----------

